# Elektra and Ascaso together, at last!



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

My Elektra Micro Casa and Ascaso grinder with Bei & Nannini cups! Looks so nice it seems a pity to use!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

That is the neatest espresso set up I've seen yet.

Mine is complete clutter with various tamps, blind baskets, cleaning brushes, paper clips, different frothing nozzles, filter baskets, water filters and of course ground coffee everywhere!

You run a tight ship sir!


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks fatboyslim. Just made espresso so not looking so tidy now!


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Very neat set up. Love the Elektra Leva  Must get my Elektra MC/SA going again, either that or sell it (needs new boiler element, £20 from Jaguar).


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks 7tenths. Yours doesnt look too bad either!


----------

